
WebP images with fallback sources and placeholder to get max image optimization - tirthbodawala
https://medium.com/@tirthbodawala/use-webp-images-along-with-other-fallback-sources-to-and-placeholder-to-get-max-image-optimization-4cf7bda8348c
======
londons_explore
Why are the base64 placeholders so long? Why have a placeholder at all rather
than a fixed size div?

